# Got a notice to update Uber Partner App today - Does anyone know the changes?



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Got a notice to update Uber Partner App today - Does anyone know the changes? I always hate blindly updating without knowing what they're changing.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Given that they update it every week or two who knows. If you don't do it when it's convenient for you you might find yourself to be forced to do it later.


----------



## Zia (Jul 7, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> Got a notice to update Uber Partner App today - Does anyone know the changes? I always hate blindly updating without knowing what they're changing.


Bugs fixed, map improvement accommodation for more drivers fixing issue that Delays the fare calculating.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes


McGillicutty said:


> Got a notice to update Uber Partner App today - Does anyone know the changes? I always hate blindly updating without knowing what they're changing.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes only changes they did lower the rating...mthrfuker...


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> Got a notice to update Uber Partner App today - Does anyone know the changes? I always hate blindly updating without knowing what they're changing.


At least "LESS Surge" ::))))


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

this update crapped out big time last night during a busy soccer match in San Jose, CA. PAX had trouble getting on rider app (I tried and confirmed this). drivers had trouble getting online (or back offline). latency with fares calculating. all this and no surge! two fellow drivers were using Lyft over Uber for the event. I'm only on the U at this point. the teams of developers at Uber should look into newer technologies so the app doesn't crash during big events (like always happens).


----------



## CMB (Jun 1, 2015)

why you dont drive for UBER anymore


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

CMB said:


> why you dont drive for UBER anymore


all the more reason


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Why in the hell can't they integrate Waze? Hell even Lyft has that one down.


----------

